# What shade of white does Grizzly use?



## Harleyscooter (Apr 10, 2013)

I am building a roller cart for a G0602 lathe. I did not order the lathe yet because I wanted to get the cart ready so I have somewhere to put it. Does anyone know what shade of white Grizzly puts on there equipment? I want to paint the cart to match.
Thanks


----------



## darkzero (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't have a Grizzly lathe but I've found Rustoleum Satin Heirloom white matches my PM1236 pretty well. I have a part from a Grizzly mill & it matches that pretty well too. tripletap3 also stated he used this color for his Jet drill press.


http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9885-My-PM45M-PDF?p=87822&viewfull=1#post87822


----------



## Harleyscooter (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks darkzero that is exactly what I need to know. How does that paint hold up to scratches and chips?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2013)

Harleyscooter said:


> How does that paint hold up to scratches and chips?



No idea on that. So far I have only used it on the quill clamp which will not likely to get touched by much. But I have used the same type of paint in a different color for my mill stand & chip pan. It is holding up really well so far.


----------

